# Historic meeting of Cunard Queens ( Shipping Times )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shippingtimes.co.uk/itm159_cunard-liners.htm


----------



## Jim MacIntyre (Mar 11, 2006)

Davie 
They did first meet in New York on January 13th. (see below). 
At the time Cunard said they would never meet again. 
It is approproate that Southampton should be able to share this honour too as one of the the two ports most associated with the Queens. 
This will surely be their last time together... 

http://travel.nytimes.com/2008/01/14/nyregion/14ships.html


----------

